# Best drill holster?



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

The best "holder" I've found is the belt hooks that come on the newer L ion drills/impacts.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Google monster hook or big lugg. I just use the clips that come in the tools these days though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SK Sparky said:


> I'm looking for a good drill holster or hook for my new tool belt. I just picked up the rack a tiers tool belt system but need a good drill holster. The drill I use is an 18v makita lxt


X3 all these new guns com with a hook the will hang from your too belt.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use the old fashioned leather drill holder. I coat it in boot oil and shove the drill into it for a week. It remolds itself real well.


----------

